
Challenges around building an app and how ‘Hello Startups’ program can help - suryasach
http://discover.7cstudio.com/post/147283558367/challenges-around-building-an-app-and-how-hello
======
rahulsindhu
Great initiative... Good one... Should be helpful for the startups looking to
build products and get connected....

------
harishpittu
nice idea. I hope it works.

------
ramanareddy
nice idea!!

